# New World, New Temple & New Worship



## AV1611 (Jun 9, 2008)

"New World, New Temple, New Worship: the Book of Revelation in the Theology and Practice of Christian Worship" by Martyn Cowan.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 9, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> "New World, New Temple, New Worship: the Book of Revelation in the Theology and Practice of Christian Worship" by Martyn Cowan.



Who is he?


----------



## AV1611 (Jun 10, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Who is he?



From the article:

MARTYN C COWAN is a student at Union Theological College, Belfast, for the ministry of the Presbyterian Church in Ireland. This article is adapted from his MTh dissertation at Oak Hill.​


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 10, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Who is he?
> ...



I may well have bumped into him; I use the library in Union a lot.


----------

